# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Miami (TNT) 7:00 CST



## Hustle

@







*Chicago Bulls at Miami Heat*
7:00 Central on TNT, listen live on WCKG 105.9 FM​

*Bulls Starters*




































Brown - Deng - Wallace - Gordon - Hinrich

*Bulls Bench*











































Khryapa - Nocioni - Allen - Sefolosha - Duhon - Thomas


*Heat Starters*




































Haslem - Walker - O'Neal - Wade - Payton

*Heat Bench*











































Posey - Kapono - Mourning - Wright - Simien - Quinn​

*Game Previews (Miami -6)*
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=261031014
http://www.nba.com/games/20061031/CHIMIA/preview.html

Also on the NBA front page of espn today, a very long and in depth *Chad Ford interview with Paxson*(above headlines)
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index


*Key matchups, Kirk Hinrich vs. Dwayne Wade and Shaq vs. Big Bad Ben*


























*It's time to get this party started*














GO BULLS!!!!!


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!

Bulls 102 Heat 90.

Ben steps it up, lights up Heat for 32. Noce with 21. Ben W. cleans glass, picks up 17 boards to go with his 4 points. Kirk celebrates new K by holding Wade to 8/26 shooting, a rather Iverson like performance...

Two rooks combine for 13 minutes...


----------



## UMfan83

I predicted a loss in the Oct/Nov record thread....

but screw it, I'm changing it to a 104-100 victory

Gordon 28 points
Wallace 9 points, 13 rebounds
Hinrich 16 points 9 assists


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTJ8X7r-3hE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTJ8X7r-3hE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object><object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9KbVzafw1A"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9KbVzafw1A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XdaCaikCj6c"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XdaCaikCj6c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object><object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fWo-VA1mf6Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fWo-VA1mf6Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Minimum
8 PEAT
*










Think otherwise, Put your money where your mouth is! http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=312346


----------



## DaBullz4Sho

Bulls 92 
heat 84


gordon 26pts 4ast 3reb
kirk 18pts 8ast 4reb
bigben 8pts 15reb 3blk
noc 14pts 7reb 1blk
luol 12pts 6reb 4ast


----------



## IbizaXL

The Bulls is a team ill be watching all season, i like the team. Good luck to you guys and hopefully there are more battles to come in the playoffs when we meet. :cheers:


----------



## Wishbone

Heat Stroke: 12
Ditka: 487



Ditka gets tired late in the 4th quarter, and allows J Will and 'Toine to burn him for a few 3pters while holding off both Mourning and Shaq simultaneously in the paint.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Braids or Fro?

I think it will be braids until the home opener


----------



## greekbullsfan

oh i missed these threads,6 months drought is over,let the party begin,go bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## chifaninca

If Ditka were coaching the Bulls, Bulls win by a million..Since it's skiles, Bulls win 103 - 96.

Thabo gets a technical for an assist to TT, who gets a technical for a slam dunk from the bench.

Paxson is intervied during the game and says Hinrich can now concentrate on basketball and never have to worry about buying halloween candy again.

Ben Wallace gets 14 rebounds, but none more important than bouncing back after bouncing off a large SHAQSqueal.

Gordon goes for 25. Hinrich 20. Deng with 18. Nocioni with 17 and three Technicals drawn.


First Bull to score - HINRICH - HE SIGNED A NEW CONTRACT - SO..........SCORE BABY.

Go Bulls, it's good to have the real season here.


----------



## UMfan83

Gio305 said:


> The Bulls is a team ill be watching all season, i like the team. Good luck to you guys and hopefully there are more battles to come in the playoffs when we meet. :cheers:


Good luck to you too. In the message board era, you guys are the only forum that a team I cheer for has had a playoff series with and did not completely despite their fans afterwards. And we LOST the series!


----------



## Ventura

chill children, ben's gonna be SIKK SIKK SIKK


----------



## darlets

Colour me excited.

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

let the games begin


----------



## kulaz3000

Stupid ring ceromony.. get the game started!


----------



## ballafromthenorth

darn it all, I thought I'd get the game up here cause it's opening night and all.. but I don't think i do!! Oh well, I'm still soo excited for the season to start! Go Bulls!!!


97 Bulls
89 Heat


----------



## Bulls96

Bulls 92 
Heat 102

We don't have enough chemistry yet, to win this game.

Hope that I am wrong,


----------



## UMfan83

I think I read somewhere that Sweets is inactive for today's game.


----------



## Bullsky

UMfan83 said:


> I think I read somewhere that Sweets is inactive for today's game.


I don't think he's very active outside of the refrigerator. The inactive list fits him well.


----------



## ndistops

GO BULLS!

Quinn is on the Heat? That's awesome! I'm a huge ND fan and IMO Quinn was the most underrated player in college basketball last year. Hopefully I'll see him in mop-up duty after the Bulls have it wrapped up.


----------



## JS03

Go Bulls! I'm cheering for you guys.


----------



## soonerterp

God this Ring Ceremony sucks, and its really drawn out.

And there's nothing more painful than to see a little short stubby guy who's obviously over 60 trying to be "with it" (David Stern).

Would be a lot funner if it was for a team I, well, um, errrr ... *like*.

On the other hand, you think that "Ring of Faith" thing would be a good idea for the Bulls? I mean, little tokens of the team believing in themselves and each other, blah blah blah (not that the Bulls have any problem with that) and whatever ... thoughts?

No wait, bad idea if the idea was stolen from the Heat. Never mind.


----------



## jnrjr79

soonerterp said:


> God this Ring Ceremony sucks, and its really drawn out.
> 
> And there's nothing more painful than to see a little short stubby guy who's obviously over 60 trying to be "with it" (David Stern).
> 
> Would be a lot funner if it was for a team I, well, um, errrr ... *like*.
> 
> On the other hand, you think that "Ring of Faith" thing would be a good idea for the Bulls? I mean, little tokens of the team believing in themselves and each other, blah blah blah (not that the Bulls have any problem with that) and whatever ... thoughts?
> 
> No wait, bad idea if the idea was stolen from the Heat. Never mind.




Amen. This is insufferable.


----------



## ndistops

Hey Posey, don't think we have forgotten that you made the dirtiest hit this decade last spring.


----------



## OziBull

IS there anywhere i can listen to this guys?


----------



## mizenkay

who is this dork doing the player intros?

let's get it on already!!

:rock:


----------



## ScottMay

soonerterp said:


> God this Ring Ceremony sucks, and its really drawn out.
> 
> And there's nothing more painful than to see a little short stubby guy who's obviously over 60 trying to be "with it" (David Stern).
> 
> Would be a lot funner if it was for a team I, well, um, errrr ... *like*.
> 
> On the other hand, you think that "Ring of Faith" thing would be a good idea for the Bulls? I mean, little tokens of the team believing in themselves and each other, blah blah blah (not that the Bulls have any problem with that) and whatever ... thoughts?
> 
> No wait, bad idea if the idea was stolen from the Heat. Never mind.


The Jason Jackson intros (for which they actually went to the trouble of hiring people to dance around in front of him) are making me want to freaking hurt somebody.

And nice touch using a song about 9/11 as a soundtrack for hoisting the banner. You rock, Heat!


----------



## JRose5

:laugh:
That was ridiculous.

"Three... two.. one.. yhoooooooooo!"

:laugh:


----------



## ScottMay

Oops, there's your kiss of death, Heat fans -- the Georgetown center guaranteeing a championship.


----------



## jbulls

ScottMay said:


> The Jason Jackson intros (for which they actually went to the trouble of hiring people to dance around in front of him) are making me want to freaking hurt somebody.
> 
> And nice touch using a song about 9/11 as a soundtrack for hoisting the banner. You rock, Heat!


Having two announcers introduce each player seems a little absurd to me. And did Jason Jackson have to say Michael Buffer's name during every single player intro? Argh.


----------



## mizenkay

alonzo mourning's kidney thanks you...



:biggrin:


so...here we are...in the game thread...ahhhh...season's on...and tonight, all is right in the world.


----------



## jnrjr79

Resist...stabbing...eyes...with...scissors...........

Well, after seeing the Glove get his ring and having Zo guarantee another title due to the "15 strong," watching Stern act like a douche, and as Scott aptly pointed out, having Bruce's 9/11 song be the soundtrack to the banner raising (along with the announcer I swear saying Yoohoo), I would really, really like to see a Bulls W here.


----------



## soonerterp

ScottMay said:


> And nice touch using a song about 9/11 as a soundtrack for hoisting the banner. You rock, Heat!


Good ear SM. Didn't think that was appropriate much.


----------



## JRose5

Deng throws it down.

Nice break.


----------



## anorexorcist

OK, 4-4, but so far we are coming out firing on all cylinders. I LOVE the Hustle and I LOVE PJ on the boards. And Ben Gordon has impressed me a lot so far.


----------



## truebluefan

Wade uses the backboard very well


----------



## ndistops

Wow, I can't believe they were actually gonna call that on Deng.


----------



## anorexorcist

flagrant! come on!


----------



## JRose5

Nice hustle by Wade there.


----------



## Chicago N VA

I was about to say... offensive foul???


----------



## truebluefan

offensive foul?

Bulls attacking the hoop!


----------



## jnrjr79

Good job penetrating so far.


----------



## truebluefan

nice shot by brown


----------



## JRose5

We look very active on offense, a little bit of penetrating then kicking.
Got to hit the shots though.


----------



## anorexorcist

mr 5 year extension talking it up w/the refs


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

how was that an offensive foul??? which it wasnt


----------



## mizenkay

may i just say _officially_ how much i love seeing ben wallace in a bulls uni...

_*LOVE!*_


----------



## anorexorcist

finally! kirk!!!


----------



## jnrjr79

Wallace! Nice swish!

Very odd Kirk/Wallace 3 point play.


----------



## JRose5

Deng looks good.


----------



## OziBull

Please guys i cant view the game so can anyone please giv me a free itnernet radio link?


----------



## truebluefan

shaq with two fouls. Deng soars for the off rebound!

Bulls allowing miami one shot only


----------



## anorexorcist

looks like we are starting to pull away (crosses fingers)


----------



## UMfan83

Good start....I'm still extremely psyched and don't really feel like its actually a real game.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

You know it's basketball season when BBBnet times out! LOL. 

So pumped. Love this team, think we'll blow em out tonight. Lu looking good, active. Bulls with a lead right now, and Ben's shots aren't falling, and you know they will sometime, especially now that he's driving more. I love this team


----------



## ndistops

This defense looks ludicrously good. :biggrin:


----------



## Chicago N VA

Bulls looking good so far.. I like what I am seeing.


----------



## anorexorcist

just a note before the action starts up again--posey's push to kirk was shown in the opening montage as the buildup to the game. good to see TNT remembers!!


----------



## truebluefan

nice D! 24 seconds


----------



## anorexorcist

chapu in the hizzouse


----------



## truebluefan

nice layup kirk!


----------



## UMfan83

You can definitely see the wet ball causing some problems already


----------



## kukoc4ever

Good.

Nocioni in fror PJ.


----------



## truebluefan

Im shocked! Wade didnt get the call. 
two fouls on wade


----------



## UMfan83

FTs guys, FTs


----------



## anorexorcist

oh SHUT UP Steve, where do your loyalties lie??? FYI guys he was one of 2 yahoo sports analysts who DIDNT pick the Bulls in teh finals. psh.


----------



## ndistops

Wade's a whiny little baby, isn't he?


----------



## LuolDeng

No tolerance for whistle whiners...unless it's Wade.

Seriously DWade, how would that be anything BUT a foul on you?


----------



## kukoc4ever

Wow. Refs call a travel!!!

We'll start getting some respect this year I hope.


----------



## anorexorcist

kirk got away with that one!!!!


----------



## truebluefan

he did walk. We got a way with one


----------



## JRose5

Gah Kirk walked there.
We'll take the foul though.


----------



## truebluefan

kukoc4ever said:


> Wow. Refs call a travel!!!
> 
> We'll start getting some respect this year I hope.


I hope so


----------



## anorexorcist

Du!


----------



## truebluefan

I love the way that all of the bulls are attacking the basket!!


----------



## Chicago N VA

Almost like night and day..from last year... Bulls attacking the rim.


----------



## anorexorcist

I'm lovin BG's tat. AND I'm loving his newfound love for the paint.


----------



## anorexorcist

ladies and gents, Steve Kerr has officially joined the kiss-*** club of the NBA. And to think he was once a Bull.


----------



## ndistops

Chris Quinn sighting! :biggrin: 

This Bulls team looks REALLY good right now, folks.


----------



## truebluefan

the foul by walker was obvious.


----------



## anorexorcist

NICE JOB TT!!! Drawing the fouls in his first seconds!


----------



## jnrjr79

I am really so shocked the Bulls are getting so many calls.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Walker can't handle the freak.


----------



## UMfan83

Darn Tyrus...grr


----------



## JRose5

4/18 nasty.

Gotta make those easy ones.


----------



## anorexorcist

jnrjr79 said:


> I am really so shocked the Bulls are getting so many calls.


no, we're getting the calls we didnt get for all those years. now that we have ben, we have respect.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

oh damn its a block party. and the heat arent invited hahahahahah


----------



## truebluefan

interesting that TT gets in the game so early.


----------



## anorexorcist

gah, the inexperience. SHUT UP STEVE KERR. How dare he, "Thomas is not ready to play the NBA game." This is seriously pissing me off.


----------



## JRose5

Two quick ones on Tyrus, a little too wound up.


----------



## truebluefan

Yeah, TT wont get that call. Not yet.


----------



## OziBull

I wish i could see or hear the game 

Anyway ill tell you the difference from last year to this year.
Its nearly the end of 1st quarter and our centre has no fouls


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls D is smothering! I love it!


----------



## kukoc4ever

PJ getting some love from the zebras.


----------



## anorexorcist

this is some horrible, horrible shooting.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls ought to join the stonemason's union. Laying a lot of bricks.


----------



## truebluefan

OziBull said:


> I wish i could see or hear the game
> 
> Anyway ill tell you the difference from last year to this year.T
> Its nearly the end of 1st quarter and our centre has no fouls


Team d looks even better. Bulls run more and attack the basket a hell of a lot more.


----------



## anorexorcist

FINALLY! Chapu.


----------



## truebluefan

Was that a field goal?


----------



## UMfan83

anorexorcist said:


> gah, the inexperience. SHUT UP STEVE KERR. How dare he, "Thomas is not ready to play the NBA game." This is seriously pissing me off.


Too be honest he doesn't look like he's ready...if he thinks he can just take the ball and fly towards the basket, hes gonna have a lot of O Fouls this year


----------



## mizenkay

:sour:

bulls shooting tonight = YIKES!


----------



## soonerterp

5 of 20 is a little ugly but, so far, beating the Heat in their house? Pretty good.

Team D does look better.


----------



## ndistops

This is what the Bulls have the capability to do now - shoot 33 percent from the field and still be up 6 after one. :biggrin:


----------



## anorexorcist

what is this "nervous" commercial by DW. LOL no offense but I think it's kind of cheesy.


----------



## L.O.B

The Bulls sure didn't play small in that quarter. Judging by the fouls called against the Heat, I guess the Bulls out hustled the champs in the 1st quarter. If the Bulls could hit their ft's they should be up by10 points.


----------



## truebluefan

on the downside, wade and shaq were on the bench, we are ahead by just 6 pts.


----------



## anorexorcist

noce has gotta watch it. he's on but the refs will try and limit him for sure with stupid calls like the T.


----------



## truebluefan

Wow! Big three by kirk and nice drive by duhon!


----------



## anorexorcist

WOW. WhAT AN ACT.


----------



## JRose5

The rook blocks Shaq!
Good D.

O Foul on Deng, good call.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

another block party by TT. and Shaq wasnt invited haha


----------



## truebluefan

deng for two! 34-19 bulls


----------



## anorexorcist

TT!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow, this is so much better than what I expected. IN MIAMI!!!


----------



## ndistops

How about TT REJECTING the big fella!


----------



## L.O.B

truebluefan said:


> on the downside, wade and shaq were on the bench, we are ahead by just 6 pts.


They had 2 fouls on them early, I call that a plus. 

That last run was quit impressive. Luol Deng looks bigger stronger and more assertive. This current Bulls team is going to be very scarey.


----------



## anorexorcist

hell, they are back in, and we are up by 15!!! lol. maybe they should keep them out after all


----------



## soonerterp

Wow. Just wow.

Earlier in the day in another thread (I think the thread in which we predict the team's record for Oct/Nov) I said I wanted to see the Bulls humiliate the Heat in their house on Ring Night. There's a lot of game left but I am heartened to see my prophecy being fullfilled thus far.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Omg Tt!


----------



## anorexorcist

WOW. TT for ROOKIE OF THE YEAR. AMAZING, AMAZING DEBUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndistops

Holy @#^[email protected]#^ Tyrus


----------



## jbulls

Wow. What a put-back by Thomas.


----------



## kukoc4ever

freakish.

hire pax!


----------



## Chicago N VA

Pretty Good stuff by TT


----------



## UMfan83

What do you guys think the score would be right now if Thabo had played so far?

I say 49-16 Bulls


----------



## anorexorcist

VK! pax shows his genius!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

This is a clinic.


Do you think it'll get so big that we can rest our starters for tomorrow night?


----------



## THEbigO

tyrus thomas is playing great. im loving this. luol deng is amazing.


----------



## L.O.B

I think I going to love this season The defense is incredible and they are running. Wallace and Brown are stabilizing this team with the defensive position and Thomas is unreal.


----------



## THEbigO

its unreal how much having a huge vertical will increase your basketball ability. ie tyrus thomas


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

oh my , im happy for you guys, and wow the Bulls are playing niiiiiice
TT looks great out there comfortable definitely doesnt have any rookie jitters 

and haha its weird seeing Big Ben in a bull uni 
but i gotta admit it looks nice! :cheers: 

i hope they beat the Heat by atleast 30
man man i like Tyrus he challenges everything and hes actiive!!!


----------



## Chicago N VA

Wow.. Bulls Interior Defense.. is SICK!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

domination. haha. wat did i tell u. there smiles turned into frowns


----------



## THEbigO

vk is getting clock. hes had a few rebounds and a nice outlet pass. not bad, especially since it was like a free pick up.


----------



## mizenkay

um, so i'm guessing that whole rah rah team first whatever it takes stuff from wade this summer wasn't really his style. nice T. you keep jawing, man...

LMAO.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man that T given to Nocioni earlier was ridiculous, if it speeds up the game and limits stoppages im for it but if it doesnt :curse: :curse: :curse: 
atleast they are keeping it just....D Wade just got one...

haha funny how Gary Payton just threw his hands in the air right now and they called a foul :curse:


----------



## DengNabbit

oh that Tyrus putback , yikes


----------



## L.O.B

Oh my my, that touch pass on the break by Kirk was so sweet.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

does Ben Gordon look like if hes struggling a bit ???


----------



## rosenthall

Well, me likey.

Just got to get to our spots a little quicker when we go to take a charge.


----------



## truebluefan

nice pass by k! Nice layup by wallace


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

VK w the dime to the FRO!!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Wow, Kryphka silky smooth, just like preseason


----------



## rosenthall

Khryapa with the drive and dish!


----------



## ViciousFlogging

sweet drive and dish from Crapper there. The Bulls are doing what they want out there for the most part. Great, great 2nd quarter (missed the 1st).


----------



## darlets

Can someone tell me how Ben Wallace came to have one point and be 1 from 1 on F/T????
I'm guessing he didn't shot a Tech Foul FT for us?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

oooh man!!! i like that the BUlls are embarassing the heAT haha 

29 pt lead make it 30 CMON!!

HHAHAH!! make it 40???? HAAHAH


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Duuuuuhon with the 3. ha.


----------



## truebluefan

Duhon, two straight threes!


----------



## ndistops

This is absolutely freaking ridiculous. I cannot believe what I'm seeing here.

57-28 BULLS!


----------



## ViciousFlogging

ANOTHER 3 from Duuuuuhon!!! Insanity.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

DUUUUUUUU for THREEEEEEE times 222222222


----------



## truebluefan

skiles for the T??? hahaha


----------



## Pain5155

wow, this may be one game, but the bulls r for real.


----------



## rosenthall

Jeez. This is sick. 

It seems like for the last quarter, a screen shows up every 3 minutes with an update on the new run we're on.


----------



## soonerterp

I told you you guys would like Viktor "The Wolverine" Khryapa. He did some very nice things for Portland last season. The Blazers are gonna miss him and Stevie Blake sooooo badly this season I dunno what to think.

OMG it is so nice seeing the champs made to look like chumps. It's soooo great.

*CAVEAT and I don't mean to bring the good times down here -- THERE IS A WHOLE OTHER HALF OF BASKETBALL LEFT. The Bulls need NOT to relax.*


----------



## King Joseus

up to 51% FG; I'm loving this game...


----------



## truebluefan

omg.. mourning barely hit the rim


----------



## truebluefan

thabo sighting


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

It's bad enough that this PA guy sucks balls, but he butchers Thabo's name


----------



## ndistops

Nothing spells satisfaction like a silent American Airlines Arena.


----------



## rosenthall

It looks like Chris Duhon is still Chris Duhon. Running the offense, playing pesky D, attacking the basket, draining open threes. Like clockwork.


----------



## UMfan83

59-30 Wow


----------



## truebluefan

59-30, surreal


----------



## UMfan83

Can anyone tell me something bad that happened in this half for the Bulls besides Thabo only getting 2.2 seconds?


----------



## truebluefan

UMfan83 said:


> Can anyone tell me something bad that happened in this half for the Bulls besides Thabo only getting 2.2 seconds?


Gordon cant throw it in the ocean. 

Bulls shot bad in the first quarter. Made up for it in the second.


----------



## Bullsky

Keep it up, Bulls!


----------



## jnrjr79

All right. Don't let up! Let's keep the intensity going in the second half. No being satisfied.


----------



## lister333

got love this start!!!


----------



## narek

UMfan83 said:


> Can anyone tell me something bad that happened in this half for the Bulls besides Thabo only getting 2.2 seconds?


Yes, we let them score 29 points. :curse: 

I turned ESPN radio - Silvy and Carmen had a Miami columnist on, and he said it looks like Shaq is in a hurry for the game to get over. He's got a date to go trick or treating at the wrong house.


----------



## ChiBron

Loving the way we're pushing the ball w/ any unit on the court. Didn't see that in the preseason. 

*HOPEFULLY* no 3rd qtr blues. Gotta keep the intensity UP.


----------



## BullsAttitude

Great to be back on the boards!!! Love this start, we are a deep, deep team and the best Defensive team in the league, let's keep it going in the second half. I can't wait to go to the game on March 31 in Chicago, I'm so pumped!!

Check out myspace

www.myspace.com/bullsattitude


----------



## truebluefan

Has barkley said anything? I was on the phone


----------



## L.O.B

30 points allowed against the World Champions! I don't care if they drank before the game, there is no way the World Champs should be held to only 30 points with our size problems and all :banana:


----------



## truebluefan

hinrich 15, deng 12, duhon 11


----------



## BeZerker2008

I remember back in the crappy days when the bulls had national coverage the bulls were the ones getting blown out, it's good to see shoe's on the other foot. I'm not satisfied with the lead at the half, for the 2nd half like Megatron said "let the slaughter begin!". :biggrin:


----------



## Chicago N VA

truebluefan said:


> Has barkley said anything? I was on the phone


Not really... it has been one commercial after another after the spot on Red Auerbach.


----------



## truebluefan

Miami will make a run, but they cant make up 30 pts


----------



## truebluefan

hinrich has 20


----------



## King Joseus

Slammed down by Wallace!


----------



## truebluefan

wow huge dunk by Wallace


----------



## soonerterp

I repeat, from an earlier post:



soonerterp said:


> *CAVEAT and I don't mean to bring the good times down here -- THERE IS A WHOLE OTHER HALF OF BASKETBALL LEFT. The Bulls need NOT to relax.*


----------



## Chicago N VA

Antione Walker... seems like he hooks the defender all the freaking time NO CALL??


----------



## UMfan83

Cmon lets keep up this lead and get Ty Thomas and THABO some PT


----------



## ndistops

I'm pretty sure Ben Wallace is a demigod.

69-40!!!

And the boo-birds are out.


----------



## King Joseus

Hinrich is tearing it up out there!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

thats what i was just gonna say HE ALWAYS DOES THAT, he posts up, then in his attempt to go to the hoop HE HOOKS!!!!!
no call??


----------



## soonerterp

ndistops said:


> I'm pretty sure Ben Wallace is a demigod.
> 
> 69-40!!!
> 
> And the boo-birds are out.



And a lot of folks who decided to change out of their tighty whities or whatever into empty chair outfits!


----------



## CbobbyB

WoW---good job so far, Chicago.


----------



## truebluefan

wallace was hammered by wade.


----------



## King Joseus

69-42; good stuff...


----------



## Chicago N VA

soonerterp said:


> And a lot of folks who decided to change out of their tighty whities or whatever into empty chair outfits!


Clever Costumes :biggrin:


----------



## L.O.B

Wallace's 1st foul of the game, in the 3rd quarter btw, was called when Shaq fell on him.


----------



## truebluefan

I didnt see the walk by nocioni. Did you?


----------



## ndistops

This team is playing with CONFIDENCE. They came in here expecting to cream the Heat and that's exactly what they're doing. I'm loving it.


----------



## truebluefan

bulls settling for jumpers. we need to attack


----------



## truebluefan

Hinrich must have read my post!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Where is Payton's T? BS Double standard officiating. The refs are leaning towards Miami this quarter, trying to make up for the fact that we're killing em


----------



## truebluefan

duhon has had a very good game!!


----------



## jnrjr79

jnrjr79, anorexorcist, Aussie-Fan, ballafromthenorth, bandit101, BeZerker2008, Big Lob, Bullsky, BullSoxChicagosFinest, calabreseboy, Chicago N VA, chifaninca, cpt.napalm, cwalkmanuel, DaBabyBullz, DaBullz*, DengNabbit, ElMarroAfamado, franky5183, greekbullsfan, Greg Ostertag!, jaimedun34, JoeD, JPTurbo, JRose5*, kawika, King Joseus, kirkisgod, L.O.B, Mark Bryant, Mebarak, MikeDC, mizenkay, Mr. Predictable, myst, OziBull, Rosie, RSP83, soonerterp*, SPMJ, The 6ft Hurdle, TripleDouble, truebluefan*, UMfan83, ViciousFlogging


----------



## anorexorcist

Du doing the garbage work!!!


----------



## ChiBron

Duhon in! Thankfully so given how hopeless BG's looked tonight.


----------



## MikeDC

Thomas is an absolute freak of nature. Well, pretty much everyone is playing great tonight, but I don't see how Thomas can fail to be a star.

Duhon's looking fairly healthy, huh? The back surgery somehow improved his jumper. Sick!


----------



## truebluefan

Wow! Duhon on fire


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Where is the And 1 on that lonnnngg Duhon 3?

Ouch, could tell the way TT landed on that one


----------



## Chicago N VA

Duhon didn't get that call.. looked pretty obvious.


----------



## JRose5

Duhon showing off the range!
Damn.

Thomas with the steal and draws the foul, went down kind of hard but it didn't look too bad.


----------



## ndistops

Du is torching them.


----------



## truebluefan

MikeDC said:


> Thomas is an absolute freak of nature. Well, pretty much everyone is playing great tonight, but I don't see how Thomas can fail to be a star.
> 
> Duhon's looking fairly healthy, huh? The back surgery somehow improved his jumper. Sick!


:greatjob:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

oooooh man close call... is Tyrus OK? ?? ?
 

man with the steal...i wanted to see a highlight reel dunk


----------



## truebluefan

TT 0-4 in fts. can he hit make these?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Duhon is performing the same way he did in last season's opener.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Duhon's not going to go 6-7 on most nights, but I'll take it. It'll be hard to keep him off the floor if he shoots it more consistently this year.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth

that was cheap by Payton...


----------



## DengNabbit

bout time they clear out more room around the court for these guys. it's silly that i can play at Loyola University's gym and have absolutely nothing in my way under the basket, whereas these guys are multimillion dollar investments and they run the risk of injury anytime their momentum carries them into the row of cameras


----------



## The Truth

ViciousFlogging said:


> Duhon's not going to go 6-7 on most nights, but I'll take it. It'll be hard to keep him off the floor if he shoots it more consistently this year.


Yeah, but the great thing about the depth of this team is that different guys will step up on different nights. 

Tonight the Bulls get off to a great start, but begin to look a little sluggish mid-way through the 3rd quarter. Then Duhon comes off the bench, scorching, and extends the lead once again.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

...no where near a triple double by Duhon, though.


----------



## anorexorcist

Man, TT is taking over. I love how Skiles has kept him in there.

UGH about Jalen Rose coming to the Heat. more washed up losers.

DU!


----------



## JRose5

Uh was that Duhon with the little spin move and the jumper?
Haha that was great.

He's on fire.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Wow, was Duhon's back holding him back that much? ON FIRE!


----------



## truebluefan

duhon hits again!! 7-8 tonight


----------



## BeZerker2008

Jalen to Miami, lol. Let them get him, won't do a thing for them just another aging player.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

wow Duhon is shooting lights out


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Wow, Duhon with the midrange shot off a spin! Is that a new part of his arsenal?


----------



## truebluefan

bulls 80-51!


----------



## jnrjr79

Lots of talk about Miami wanting Jalen. They do need more young talent, haha.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I wish Ben Gordon could find his shooting stroke consistently.


----------



## truebluefan

Deng did not score in the 3rd


----------



## anorexorcist

truebluefan said:


> Deng did not score in the 3rd


haha, i dont think he needed to


----------



## truebluefan

lol, tt will not get the call against the glove


----------



## BeZerker2008

uh oh, du limping to the bench, hope it's not serious.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Thabo in for duhon?!


----------



## jnrjr79

Haha. Thabo, meet Dwayne.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

When will Barrett come in?


----------



## ChiBron

Our halfcourt offense has looked very below average in this game.


----------



## anorexorcist

LOL Thabo got sonned by D-W. Poor guy.


----------



## jnrjr79

ballafromthenorth said:


> Thabo in for duhon?!



Duhon looked a little gimpy leaving the court.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

I would call it a night for all of our starters. Back to back with Dwight Howard tomorrow night, this one is over


----------



## anorexorcist

bruised foot. ****.


----------



## jnrjr79

Crap. Duhon done for the night with a bruised foot. Let's hope he's ok.


----------



## King Joseus

Thabo with the tip-in!


----------



## BeZerker2008

TwinkieTowers said:


> When will Barrett come in?


Barrett was in Street clothes, so he's on the IR.

Bruised foot for du, hopefully he can heal and play tomorrow.


----------



## UMfan83

Thabo with the first 2 of many

Duhon hurt his foot


----------



## kukoc4ever

Man. Kirk is really looking like a veteran now. I love the way he's taking it to the hole.


----------



## chifaninca

Duhon injured his foot - Officially a foot bruise.

Could be down a bit. That is disappointing considering his great start and Ben's weak play.

I think Rose to Miami would be a coup for Miami.


----------



## King Joseus

friggin' Posey...


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Ouch. TT just got slammed down.


----------



## anorexorcist

FLAGRANT. seriously, posey needs to be suspended.


----------



## kukoc4ever

welcome to the nba tyrus.

hope he's not concussed!


----------



## King Joseus

Thabo!


----------



## anorexorcist

This is classic. Bench vs. Bench. Gives us a nice chance to see what our young studs are all about.

Hopefully no freak injuries pop up, and hopefully nothing crazy happens.


----------



## jnrjr79

Thabo looking sweet!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Holy crap Thabo found his shot


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Where's Thabo's mom and Thabo's Dad? They'd be loving this.


----------



## truebluefan

96-66


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

dude tyrus needs to slooooooowwww down. hes gunna hurt bad if he still does that. hes has to stop trying to jump high and pass in the air cause hes gunna fall hard.


----------



## Ron Cey

Fukk you Posey. Its one thing to play hard, but that was deliberate and intended to injure. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the league assesses him a flagrant point in the next few days.

That said, what a fun night. Hinrich and Deng looked awesome. As did others.


----------



## chifaninca

I'm just glad Skiles showed up to the locker room in a Mike Ditka costume.

Ditka V anyone...Bulls win by a mile


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Congratulations to the Chicago Bulls, we all wondered whether or not the Bulls were for real, and everyone's going to say "It's just 1 game" but I'm not a hater, I'm a realist and an NBA fan.

Bulls 07 champs and I'm rooting for it. I have alot of respect for Chicago and it's fans and city.


----------



## truebluefan

thabo! wow!


----------



## anorexorcist

thabo ballin on national TV! Lol I love this.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

throw it down thabo!!! throw it down!!!!


----------



## ChiBron

Ben's play has been the only downer tonight. Needs to bounce back tomorrow.


----------



## anorexorcist

^^particularly if duhon is out.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

thats ok. if everyone else does well like this he doesnt need to score a billion points


----------



## anorexorcist

40, Wow. They are approacing record territory.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

haha!!!

i called it 42 pt victory!!!!


----------



## JRose5

108-66.
42 point win. :clap: :clap:


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Bulls prove that their bench is also superior to Miami's, as the lead reaches 40.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Damn baby, great game on you guys part. Tyrus and Thabo (TNT) looked good today. I just realized that Thabo looks like a light-skinned version of Tyrus.


----------



## rwj333

Does anyone know what Tyrus Thomas' line was? He's not listed in the box score, for some reason. 

I hope he's okay. Posey is now officially the player I hate most in the NBA.

edit: nevermind. He's listed now.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

ah, like another poster stated, i know its just one game but it was a great game by the HEAT and yeah the only downer was Ben Gordon but im sure he will bounce back....
and like another poster also stated, im not a bulls fan, but i dont dislike them and well most importantly im an NBA fan and WELCOME BACK BASKETBALL!!!!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

he does remind me of doug christie. thabo that is


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

rwj333 said:


> Does anyone know what Tyrus Thomas' line was? He's not listed in the box score, for some reason.
> 
> I hope he's okay. Posey is now officially the player I hate most in the iNBA.


well there are waaay more hatable players than Posey haha 
but yeah what a cheapshot and i hope TT is ok, i guess it was a rough "Welcome 2 the Nba"
:biggrin:


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies

Man, I loved that play where Thabo picked someone's pocket, took it all the way down, and jammed it. What a big-time play. His style looks so unorthodox, but you have to be convinced now that he's going to be a good player.


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow wow wow. That felt great.


----------



## McBulls

Wow. Worth waiting 6 months for. Statement game by the Bulls. This year is our year.


----------



## ndistops

Guys, I just looked up the Heat's schedule all the way back to 97-98 (as far as that site would let me), and there was not one beatdown of this magnitude on any of those years.


----------



## PowerWoofer

The guys on NBA TV said that this win was the biggest point differential in any Opening Night game. EVER!! Bulls making history already with this current squad. I love it!

GO BULLS!!!

Great Halloween so far!


----------



## -33-

I won't rain on your parade, you deserve props for how you played tonight.

But I know (and I think most people do) that we are a hell of a lot better than that. We're missing our starting PG, and we're not the "finished product" you'll likely see towards the end of the season. Even with a 100% lineup on the floor, we wouldn't have beat most teams by the way we played tonight, especially not the Bulls.

Best of luck the regular season...I think I've made it known before the playoffs last year that I really like your team as my "bandwagon" 2nd team. Skiles runs a system that I really like to watch, and I'm a huge fan of any team who hangs their hat on defense. Til next time, good luck! (just finish with less wins than Miami)


----------



## -33-

Oh..and...just to let you know, Channing Crowder was sitting in the front row. And as a result of this ***-whooping, the Dolphins are going to be extremely motivated to ruin Da Bears undefeated season....

I think it's a fair trade right? You win tonight, we win Sunday!


----------



## Jill

No time for read back.......but.....

HO-LEE-CRAP. 

Statement game. 

I'm all jacked up on Mt. Dew. This is good stuff. 

Bulls Rock my socks. Heat have been dethroned. It's a new era kids. 

It's gonna be a fun season. 

The. End.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Oh..and...just to let you know, Channing Crowder was sitting in the front row. And as a result of this ***-whooping, the Dolphins are going to be extremely motivated to ruin Da Bears undefeated season....
> 
> I think it's a fair trade right? You win tonight, we win Sunday!


As most of us know, Crowder was the result of the draft pick traded away by the Bears in the Adewale Ogunleye deal.

I'd hate to see the Dolphins ruin a possible undefeated Bears season again, but I doubt the game will even be close.


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I won't rain on your parade, you deserve props for how you played tonight.
> 
> But I know (and I think most people do) that we are a hell of a lot better than that. We're missing our starting PG, and we're not the "finished product" you'll likely see towards the end of the season. Even with a 100% lineup on the floor, we wouldn't have beat most teams by the way we played tonight, especially not the Bulls.
> 
> Best of luck the regular season...I think I've made it known before the playoffs last year that I really like your team as my "bandwagon" 2nd team. Skiles runs a system that I really like to watch, and I'm a huge fan of any team who hangs their hat on defense. Til next time, good luck! (just finish with less wins than Miami)


Shaq we know we are not 42 pts better than your team.

And thanks....


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Shaq_Diesel said:


> we're not the "finished product" you'll likely see towards the end of the season.


Neither are we. I find it pretty exciting that we looked this good on opening night when we still have new faces getting used to each other. The defense especially looked almost like midseason.


----------



## kirkisgod

Uh Oh. 

CSN Chicago just went to break talking about an injury update on TT and that it was not good.


----------



## kirkisgod

Tyrus returning to Chicago tonight for fitting of a mask for his broken nose and will not play tomorrow in Orlando.


----------



## BeZerker2008

TT Broken nose, damn. We're dropping like flies with these injuries.


----------



## UMfan83

kirkisgod said:


> Uh Oh.
> 
> CSN Chicago just went to break talking about an injury update on TT and that it was not good.


Broken nose, returning to chicago for mask


----------



## lougehrig

Hope TT is okay! Damn. 

BTW all 12 Bulls player had at least one board and one assist.


----------



## lougehrig

kirkisgod said:


> Tyrus returning to Chicago tonight for fitting of a mask for his broken nose and will not play tomorrow in Orlando.


Not too bad. Luckily we don't need him yet. Will certainly motivate him to get stronger to avoid those type of injuries. Maybe the mask will discourage him from shooting 19 foot jumpers. Or maybe it will encourage him?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

UMfan83 said:


> Broken nose, returning to chicago for mask


The Bulls are beginning to look like the Pistons, with Tyrus doing his best Richard Hamilton impersonation.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Miami looked old and tired. Jalen won't fix this. All that being said, this bunch will still likely be deadly when the post-season rolls around.

Bulls were everywhere. The guys Paxson added this offseason are EXACTLY what this team needed. Khryapa is a great role player. We're going to need Gordon to step up though, since this was one of the 3-5 games every season when Duhon is hitting all of his 3s. And, now he's hurt. Still though, this team now looks long and athletic when they are playing, a real NBA team, unlike the scrappy-doo bunch that we were “treated” to last season.

Things are looking up.


----------



## Jet

BeZerker2008 said:


> TT Broken nose, damn. We're dropping like flies with these injuries.


Thats not good at all, I hope he gets better soon. He took some hard hits though tonight. I see a bright future for him. The Bulls played GREAT tonight. They really proved to me they can be considered a contender. Im looking forward to seeing them play soon, and Im very happy that Kirk had a great game. Glad to see the Iowan succeeding. Anyways, a 42 point win on the first game of the season against the reigning champs is something to be proud of, so Congradulations! Keep it up!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Other news, those rings were pretty ugly


----------



## anorexorcist

Seriously, Posey broke TT's nose. I BEG the league to suspend this useless hack.


----------



## anorexorcist

Jet said:


> Thats not good at all, I hope he gets better soon. He took some hard hits though tonight. I see a bright future for him. The Bulls played GREAT tonight. They really proved to me they can be considered a contender. Im looking forward to seeing them play soon, and Im very happy that Kirk had a great game. Glad to see the Iowan succeeding. Anyways, a 42 point win on the first game of the season against the reigning champs is something to be proud of, so Congradulations! Keep it up!


youre just glad we got them back for beating you guys 

though i dont blame you, to see the heat go down on opening night, especially when they were responsible for eliminating your team, has to be a good feeling. thanks


----------



## IbizaXL

whos this Tyrus Thomas guy? he looks promising.

great win for you guys, depressing for me. This is your typical Heat team in the regular season, LOL just like last season. Let the hate begin!


----------



## thebullybully

Man Wallace Man!!

Drive Kirk Drive!!

Block Tyrus Block!! (Shaq was not ready for that block!)

Slick Viktor Slick!!

Burn Posey Burn!!

Shoot Thabo Shoot!!

Do that thing you do Chapu Do that thing you do !! (Just don't shrug after !)

Go Deng Go!!

Ben? I prescribe a posterior kicking night tomorrow night!

That rocked!!!!!


----------



## Jet

anorexorcist said:


> youre just glad we got them back for beating you guys
> 
> though i dont blame you, to see the heat go down on opening night, especially when they were responsible for eliminating your team, has to be a good feeling. thanks


....Pretty much... but seriously, the Bulls are one of my favorite teams. They're close to where I call home. I honestly hope they continue to win.. as long as they spare some games against the Mavs. lol


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

LOL look at the differential http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/standings



As for Posey, I hate that fugasi *****, but I don't think the play where TT broke his nose was intentional


----------



## thebullybully

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> As for Posey, I hate that fugasi *****, but I don't think the play where TT broke his nose was intentional


I don't think it was intentional either, and he was clearly sorry he did it immediately after, but I'm still harboring hatred of him for the Hinrich mow-down from last year, so he gets an auto-BURN!!


----------



## Dean the Master

Damn, I was watching this game and I got to say Bulls are serious this year. I will try to watch next Bull's National TV game coverage.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Flashback: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=308313&highlight=shaq



> with Big Ben out in Chicago, it makes them more of a dangerous team. ``But nothing for us to be worried about.'' Miami Herald


----------



## jnrjr79

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Flashback: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=308313&highlight=shaq



Aptly noted (which was the comment I was trying to make when I repped you).


----------



## ChiBron

What's the news on Duhon?

Going by tonight and his preseasn play he looks improved. Or at least that shot does.


----------



## Hustle

Haven't heard any news on Duhon, but a bruised foot, he'll play tommorow. He's one of the tougher guys in the league. Plus he was playing on it today. It's not an injury you have to overly worry about aggravating, but it sure does hurt.


----------



## Ventura

wow, 66 points. that will propably be our average for points allowed this season.


----------



## Hustle

ndistops said:


> Hey Posey, don't think we have forgotten that you made the dirtiest hit this decade last spring.


pregame post :eek8:


----------



## Dornado

Man that game was fun. wooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Babble-On

40 pt win 1st game of the season. The team didn't shoot well, but when you win so big, ya really can' complain. Great way to start the season!


----------



## Showtyme

In the wildest of imaginations, there's no way you could even think of this happening. There is nothing better.

Ben Wallace looks REAL good in a Bulls uni.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Babble-On said:


> 40 pt win 1st game of the season. The team didn't shoot well, but when you win so big, ya really can' complain. Great way to start the season!


Gordon was the only one who was really "off" tonight, and Duhon was there to pick him up. The offense wasn't amazing or anything, but it was pretty crisp and opportunistic for an opening night game IMO.


----------



## chibul

Bulls96 said:


> Bulls 92
> Heat 102
> 
> We don't have enough chemistry yet, to win this game.
> 
> Hope that I am wrong,


Oh, ye of little faith.


----------



## knicksfan89

that *** kicking of yours was shown in britain as well, i congratulate you and you should do well the rest of the year. You have shown an intensity that you haven't seen in years well since the 6th title anyway and this swiss player sure looks like he can play


----------



## chibul

Thoughts:

I said this in another thread, but it bears repeating, as it sums up my thoughts on tonight's game completely. What a great night tonight was. It was so rewarding, after being a fan of the team for 16 years and sticking with them through the toughest of times, to see them absolutely obliterate the NBA Champions and play so well as a team. Great night to be a Bulls fan.

As far as actual players...

Great to see Ben Wallace in a Bulls uniform. You can see the difference he and P.J. Brown bring to this club.

This is like night and day compared to the Bulls we saw last year. What an amazing effort. Great ball movement, and such a deep team.

Thabo Sefolosha is the TRUTH.

Tyrus Thomas showed flashes of greatness, but I do believe he has a long way to go.

Hinrich showed why he was given $47 million tonight.

GO BULLS!


----------



## SALO

It was brutal watching Miami's bench playing against our "scrubs" at the end of the game. Our lineup during "garbage time" consisted of...

Malik: Started for us in the playoffs 

Nocioni: Team MVP a year ago

Viktor: Started 50+ games for Portland

Griffin: Starter for last year's Western Conference champions

Thabo: Lottery pick


Viktor was making me laugh towards the end when he kept running around trying to get open under the basket. You could see him throwing his arms up in disgust when Thabo wouldn't pass it to him. Thabo is just trying to run out the clock and Viktor is doing jumping jacks underneath the basket. :laugh:


----------



## The ROY

Ben GOrdon's inconsistencies continue unfortunately


----------



## rosenthall

ViciousFlogging said:


> Gordon was the only one who was really "off" tonight, and Duhon was there to pick him up. The offense wasn't amazing or anything, but it was pretty crisp and opportunistic for an opening night game IMO.


Gordon didn't have a great offensive game, but it was nice to see him consistently attack the rim like he did last night. His shot just wasn't falling. If he can continue to play aggressively like he did last night, I think he's poised for a good season, since his jumper is bound to get better sooner or later.


----------



## VincentVega




----------



## Wynn

I think we're going to be undefeated this season.


----------



## VincentVega

I don't think any team will score 70 on us, even in overtime.


----------



## Ventura

man. that. was. great. we _will_ go 82-0.

it was good to see lil ben going to the basket and really attacking in the first qtr.


----------



## VincentVega




----------



## VincentVega




----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

kukoc4ever said:


> Miami looked old and tired. Jalen won't fix this. All that being said, this bunch will still likely be deadly when the post-season rolls around.
> 
> Bulls were everywhere. The guys Paxson added this offseason are EXACTLY what this team needed. Khryapa is a great role player. We're going to need Gordon to step up though, since this was one of the 3-5 games every season when Duhon is hitting all of his 3s. And, now he's hurt. Still though, this team now looks long and athletic when they are playing, a real NBA team, unlike the scrappy-doo bunch that we were “treated” to last season.
> 
> Things are looking up.


I agree with all of this.

However, I have to admit that I have to take last night with a little bit of a grain of salt. Those 40 point shellackings aren't going to come every night, no matter how good our defense is. We caught the champs with their guard down and their heads not in it on ring night, and once we started pummeling them, they retreated into deep shellshock mode. In April or May, they would have fought back harder.

I saw a lot of good things last night -- PJ Brown did a nice job on Shaq, Tyrus had some highlight reel stuff, Kirk looked to be in midseason form, Big Ben did his damage, and even got a few of those points he has been craving.

I also saw a team that does have work to do before they can count on beating good teams on a night in/night out basis. It was pretty chaotic and sloppy at times and Little Ben needs to wake from his slumber, for sure.

it was nice to see Litle Ben driving and drawing fouls.

And nice to get a game called fairly.


----------



## T.Shock

A sentence or two on each player...

Kirk Hinrich: The extension must have made him excited. Still looks like the dependable Kirk we know and love. Solid defense on Wade. Needs to hit more of those wiiiiiideeeee open jumpers.

Ben Gordon: Went 1-9, but watch the game and see how many of his early shots literally went in-and-out. He wasn't off, just one of those nights when everything is just spinning out. Extra effort on defense.

Luol Deng: Great game. Glad he (and Gordon) decided to start taking it to the rack. His length on the perimeter is a major asset for us.

P.J. Brown: Solid game. This will be what I pretty much expect from P.J. His height and knowledge of post defense makes us tons better on the inside.

Ben Wallace: Glad we got him. Not only did the refs seem to be taking us seriously, but Miami seemed a little tentative about heading towards the rim. Definitely worth the price.

Chris Duhon: Just when we count Duhon out (the numerous trade Du suggestions this week) he makes us wish we hadn't counted him out. He'll have probably 10 of these nights this year.

Andres Nocioni: 11 boards. If Hinrich, Gordon, and Big Ben are the stars, Noc is the glue. Another solid effort from Nocioni, and he looked a bit more under control than usual.

Tyrus Thomas: Well I can see why Paxson took him 2nd. He had two really 'wow' plays (the helpside block on Shaq, the putback), but might need to hold back that energy somewhat because he sets himself up for an injury twice tonight.

Thabo: I'm dropping the Sefolosha and going Brazilian. Man I hope he gets playing time. Shot the lights out, played outstanding D albeit against Miami's scrubs.

Viktor Khryapa: A PaxSkiles player. He didn't do a lot of the flashy things, but made a lot of smart passes and always seemed to be in the right place. Glad he's our 10th man.

Malik Allen: Can you believe this guy started for us in the playoffs? He's a great 4th or 5th post guy, and I'm glad we got him some time in case somebody goes down with an injury.

Overall, this is one game of 82 and the Bulls could easily end up crapping the bed and go 36-46. However, I think this team is for real because regardless of how well you shoot or if you turn the ball over, you can always play great, fundamental defense and that will be the calling card of this team. That and a bunch of SportsCenter top 10 plays from Thomas. Did you see that putback?


----------



## Bulldozer

Last night brought a tear to my eye, I could not believe what I witnessed. If any of you are Chicago Bears fans, watching the Bulls dominate like that was like watching the Bears cremate their opponents so far this year. I know its only opening day and should chill on the Bulls kool-aid, but man I was truly impressed with how fast and athletic this team is. Ben Wallace plays like he's 7'2, he truly is a bigger Rodman. 

*Also, I finally understand the move to get rid of Chandler.* PJ Brown brings more offense than Chandler, and that's what the Bulls needed with Big Ben down there. On top of that Paxon got rid of Tyson's salary, and that could mean the Bulls have room to bring another player in, if needed, down the line. Paxon is a genius and I never should have 2nd guessed him. True, Miami was never in this because that ceremony had them feeling comfy and complacent, but this is more about the Bulls and how they played, not to mention our rookie studs showing they got game. If Ben improves on his consistency and step up as the Bulls' main scorer man this team will scare the ---- out of all NBA teams. Im in full geekin' mode right now man...


----------



## VincentVega

This was more than a season-opening game. It was a historical landmark of sorts.



> There has only been one season-opening game in NBA history -- i.e., the first game of the season for both teams -- in which the final score was so lopsided, defending champs or no defending champs. On Nov. 6, 1987, the Nuggets defeated the Clippers 139-93 in Denver. So the Bulls' victory in Miami was the most decisive road victory in the history of the NBA in a season-opening game for both teams.
> 
> *The 42-point loss matched the largest margin of defeat for Pat Riley in any of his 1,741 regular-season games as an NBA head coach.* On April 22, 1990, in a so-what season finale at Portland, Riley's Lakers lost to the Trail Blazers 130-88.
> 
> And the 42-point victory was the second-largest road victory in any regular-season game in Bulls' history. It missed the record by two points: Back in 1971, the Bulls won at Philadelphia 148-104.


ESPN recap


----------



## DaBullz

It was a great thing to see, but it is a tale of two teams with different objectives.

Miami proved last year that the regular season for them is just a warm up for the big dance. They did beat everyone they had to and won the championship.

The Bulls have yet to prove that they can win a series of games against a team in a playoff situation.

The needs of the two teams and the importance of the regular season opener showed in the result.

Where was White Chocolate last night, anyhow?

"I'd be saying the same thing if we got beat. I'd say it's one game," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. "We have all the respect in the world for them and they have something that we eventually want to get. This one game is not indicative, I don't think, in any way of what kind of season they are going to have."

"We'll be all right," said Heat center Shaquille O'Neal, who had only seven points and five rebounds. "Long season."

"In some cases, the home team gets their rings and goes blub, blub, blub, blub because they're so pumped," said NBA commissioner David Stern, who handed out the jewelry to the Heat players, coaches and staff before the game. "I've been to a couple of those."


----------



## narek

DaBullz said:


> Where was White Chocolate last night, anyhow?


He's recoverying from surgery. They expect him back mid-November.


----------



## Cyanobacteria

VincentVega said:


> This was more than a season-opening game. It was a historical landmark of sorts.
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN recap



Bulls win by the fattest of margins.

My thoughts on the game:

Wow!


----------



## theanimal23

Ok guys, I'm very late. I've had the worst exam schedule lately and got to watch the game this afternoon. 

WOW. WOW. WOW. WOW. WOW

I'm sure I can go on to talk about it, and since I haven't read any of the thread, I'm sure everything has been posted.

Rooks looked good. Tyrus will need to gain weight. He was getting pushed around, but solid D. Thabo played garbage time, hard to judge him, but looked fine.

You can NOTICE the difference in there with Ben and PJ. Especially if you want to compare Ben and Tyson. I know we traded PJ for Tyson, but Tyson's role was replaced by Ben.

Duhon, wow, great shooting. He looks like he improved his shot.

WOW. WOW. WOW. WOW. 

I sensed a championship before the season started, and I know it's early, but this is our year. Championship or Failure is my motto, and I'm sticking with it. We will raise the O'Brian trophy.


I can't even describe the feeling I have. Paxson is the GM of the year. By far. Each pickup we have had is SOLID.


----------



## theanimal23

rosenthall said:


> Gordon didn't have a great offensive game, but it was nice to see him consistently attack the rim like he did last night. His shot just wasn't falling. If he can continue to play aggressively like he did last night, I think he's poised for a good season, since his jumper is bound to get better sooner or later.


 :clap: :clap: :clap: I liked what I saw. Our team as a whole was more aggressive. I am liking what I have seen so far.


----------



## theanimal23

Anyone have videos of last night? I'd love to have a clip of Tyrus' blocks? He also had one on a fastbreak against Zo right? And then the Shaq block which was a beauty.

I love you John Paxson. Greatest. GM. Ever.


----------

